# Pocket Knife Only - Round 2



## The Gopher

OK guys, a few years ago i started a pocket knife only contest, it was a lot of fun and I think its time to do one again. so here are the rules.

1. Only one knife can be used from start to finish so choose wisely. No files, rasps, sandpaper, etc can ever touch the slingshot. The knife can have up to two blades but cannot have a saw or file. For example i will likely be using a buck canoe folder with a long and short blade. 
2. The first concession: You may use a handsaw for cutting down the fork and trimming the forks and handle to length but *not* to shape the slingshot in any other way, so choose your fork wisely. 
3. The second concession: In the essence of safety you can use sharpening tools to keep your knife sharp, but you better not use those sharpening tools on the slingshot!
4. Finishing: You can use any finish you prefer, BUT you cannot sand between coats. I know this may sound like i'm getting picky but this contest is to see what we can do with a carving knife, not what we can do with superglue and sandpaper. 
5. I also added that you can mark or identify your slingshot by your preferred marking method, burning etc, but in no way can it be further decorated, just identified.

When you are done, please post pictures of the finished slingshot and the knife used to this thread.

We are all busy and since this is just a fun contest i want to give it a good long time for a deadline, lets make it *April 15th.*

Now get carving!


----------



## DukaThe

That's a great idea, I will do my best to participate in the contest


----------



## shew97

sounds fun ill be sure to do this


----------



## flippinout

I'm in! Great idea Gopher


----------



## Blade

Definitely gonna get in on this! Great idea.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oh, this is going to be good


----------



## JJH

sounds like fun


----------



## leon13

Yes so good I am in 
Cheers


----------



## bigron

i'm in on this one for sure i haven't been in a contest in over a year,with my shoulder i can't really shoot but i can still carve :headbang:


----------



## stinger

Oh I am so in! Cool.


----------



## stinger

Errrrrr, now I have to go find a worthy fork. Easier said than done! Good luck gang!


----------



## rockslinger

April 15th....something to look forward to besides tax deadline.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Cool idea I'm definitely in on this one.

One check point on knife selection, you mention pocket knife, is that to the exclusion of fix blades or is it any old knife as long as it's only one knife (it's been a long day today )


----------



## Arber

Does this count?


----------



## BeMahoney

Does it have to be a new shooter?
or can it be an unknown one or
one not posted here before?

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Blade

This will definitely be trampled by the the masterpieces I know you guys will put in but heres one I just finished. Its an apple fork made entirely(except trimmed) with a heavily modified and abused opinel No. 8. Banded with 5/8" tbg and old glove pouch. I was getting real nice grouping with this one on a tin can.


----------



## POI

Luvin it. The altoid contest now this. Ya'll know how to have fun. :cookie: Besides that I have "downsized" my self into a lil cabin on a lake so... no shop, no garage, no man cave.... But this i can do. back later with the pics!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Got my knife all picked out!!! Just kidding I know this one is out of bounds. But before I read the rules I thought for sure this was what I was gonna be using.


----------



## The Gopher

Fix blade knives can be used, but remember you only get one knife to use. No, the carvin' jack can't be used, multitools could be used BUT ONLY THE BLADE, not the file, etc.

BeMahoney, if you have made a slingshot in the past that meets all the above rules then I guess you could enter it, but why not have fun and make another?


----------



## shew97

i have a three bladed case knife. its just normal blades just shaped differently. is it eligible?


----------



## The Gopher

Nope, the limit is two blades. I don't mean to be unreasonable but if i allow three blades, then why not allow a 4 bladed congress carver? (which is my favorite carving knife) because it starts to become a distinct advantage, so the limit is two blades only.


----------



## Barky Bow

This is going to be a whole lot of fun.

Gopher you've put up a good idea and wonderful challenge here.

I have just the right fork in mind.


----------



## Charles

Hey Gopher,

So do I understand correctly that NO sanding is allowed ... I know you said no sanding between coats, but do you also rule out hand sanding the frame before applying finish???

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## The Gopher

That is correct, no sanding at all, knife only.


----------



## shew97

Ok I'll use my trapper


----------



## Barky Bow

Well here is my first but hopefully not my last. I used a Rolson utility knife on a small Hornbeam fork. It is banded with 10mm theraband gold and a homemade BB pouch


----------



## toolmantf99

I'm intrigued!


----------



## Barky Bow

This is what it looks like when it all goes wrong. I started with a good idea and as I continued I found myself getting rid of more and more rotten wood.
This is not an entry it's just a bit of fun for you guys to laugh at. It certainly makes me giggle when I look at it. I think I'll call it "the boxer"


----------



## Barky Bow

Well I have another one. This is a yew fork that I had very little faith in so I am actually very surprised at how nicely it shoots. I tried it with tubes first and then put some TBG 20mm straight cut and a Leon13 pouch (fantastic pouches thank you Fabian). This shoots 8mm (5/16ths) with authority. I think I'm going to keep this little big shooter.

Here are some pictures from start to finish. I haven't oiled it or anything like that. It is all natural and once again I used my utility knife with only one blade.

I hope you like it, I'm REALLY enjoying this challenge......Thank you Gopher.









































































.


----------



## tyrone8511

HI Gopher

This seems like a really cool contest, thanks I am looking forward to putting something into this contest.

@ Clint very nice slingshots I especially like the first 1, the long curvy handle is cool.

Tyrone


----------



## The Gopher

I've got the fork picked out, now to choose the knife!


----------



## TSM

Oh, am I glad I saw this thread. I got knives, I got forks, it is on.


----------



## tyrone8511

Hi guys, well I tried my hand at this contest and it was really fun and I must say it's not easy with just 1 knife, but I am happy with the result and it shoots petty nice too.
























































Well I haven't thought of a name yet but I was thinking NPFS granate. This is made from a pomegranate tree and finished with cherry wood varnish and then a gloss polyurethane coat over the top.
Hope you guys like.
Do we need to do a shooting video for this contest?

Regards
Tyrone


----------



## bigron

tyrone8511 said:


> Hi guys, well I tried my hand at this contest and it was really fun and I must say it's not easy with just 1 knife, but I am happy with the result and it shoots petty nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I haven't thought of a name yet but I was thinking NPFS granate. This is made from a pomegranate tree and finished with cherry wood varnish and then a gloss polyurethane coat over the top.
> Hope you guys like.
> Do we need to do a shooting video for this contest?
> 
> Regards
> Tyrone


i think you just need a pic of the fork and the knife,i may be wrong i have been before


----------



## Barky Bow

Hey Tyrone nice work bud.

This is all about the knife and the fork in my opinion,

What it has done for me is to take me back to the beginning which I think is important. When I first started making shooters this is exactly how I started, then I got some sand paper and then a rasp, then some finishes and so on and so on. I am absolutely lovin this as I said it takes me back to before I knew what laminate or a micarta core etc etc.

This is just you, your knife, the fork and time.

How much did you enjoy making yours? I bet you really enjoyed it?

I only hope more people see this.


----------



## Aefr

Im in.


----------



## tyrone8511

Clint:Thanks for the kind words, it really was a challenge making this slingshot with only a knife, I will post a pic of the slingshot and knife I used together later today. I just added the varnish to give it a longer lifespan because I am really chuffed with how it came out. This slingshot is in my pocket right now as type this post.

Just something I wanted to share which might help others, do your main carving and cut outs whilst the wood is still "wet" and then when it is dry it is easier to smooth out the rough parts.

Regards 
Tyrone


----------



## GHT

Here's where I got to , started with no plan, just zoned out and went with the flow.


----------



## tyrone8511

GHT said:


> Here's where I got to , started with no plan, just zoned out and went with the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150208_162958.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150217_141051.jpg


Hi GHT

That looks really cool, I think it is going to shoot pretty nice too, once you completely done.


----------



## 1Wally

GHT said:


> Here's where I got to , started with no plan, just zoned out and went with the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150208_162958.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150217_141051.jpg


That's a minter mate.


----------



## GHT

Thanks gents, not gonna do anymore to it, as I banded it today and it does the job pretty well, and I think in the future I will go over it with a file. I enjoyed doing this so expect another lol.


----------



## GHT

Here's number two, shown next to number one, now with tubes, number two has a lot to live up to, as number one shoots real good.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Hey guys

My in progress snaps from over the weekend.

I'm putting down for a bit as I'm thinking about the handle length.

It's very well seasoned beech, very hard, and is generating some nice additional thumb callouses 

Because I normally carve naturals I thought I'd try and carve a board cut style for this challenge. I'm beginning to see how the addition of a bandsaw or similar would be an advantage 

I'll post pics of knife etc when done.

























Cheers all


----------



## Aefr

Heres a nice one I have in progress.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Right, I'm declaring this one knife finished 















However because it's very nice to hold, and it's my first pseudo board cut I'm going to progress to files and sandpaper before it gets Danish oiled..

I really enjoyed this, cheers Dan great idea


----------



## HP Slingshots

defiantly in for this one gunna get started tomorrow great one gopher 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Blacksmith420

Nice looks like it's fork hunting this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barky Bow

Hey guys here is another little project I have been working on in between making a alli core shooter for trade. I made this partially spalted oak while waiting for the glueing to set. 
As with my other ones the knife I use is a utility knife pictured with the fork. 
I'm seriously enjoying this process and it's results.









































Thanks for looking in guys.

Clint.


----------



## SteelBallViking

I kinda want in on this


----------



## SmilingFury

GHT said:


> Here's number two, shown next to number one, now with tubes, number two has a lot to live up to, as number one shoots real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1424537041509.jpg





GHT said:


> Here's where I got to , started with no plan, just zoned out and went with the flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150208_162958.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150217_141051.jpg


Loving both of these mate. Nice work. I might give this a go. This looks like fun.


----------



## GHT

SmilingFury said:


> Loving both of these mate. Nice work. I might give this a go. This looks like fun.


Thanks pal, it was fun indeed, you should have a go if time permits.


----------



## Aefr

Im having technical issues. So in so many posts here is my entry.


----------



## Aefr




----------



## Aefr




----------



## Aefr




----------



## SteelBallViking

Here is my entry. The fork was cut off the tree 14 months ago and set until this contest.


----------



## SteelBallViking

RatGod13 said:


> Here is my entry. The fork was cut off the tree 14 months ago and set until this contest.


Also forgot to mention, I boiled coffee and tea to darken it up and finished with a coat of sunflower oil.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is my try at a one knife slingshot. Many times during the carving of this slingshot I was tempted to use other tools. Gouges, files, sandpaper and an assortment of power tools. As I don't make many naturals this was super fun. I can see roughing out a slingshot with one knife fireside, or in the evening sitting on my deck but will prob finish with other tools.


----------



## SteelBallViking

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is my try at a one knife slingshot. Many times during the carving of this slingshot I was tempted to use other tools. Gouges, files, sandpaper and an assortment of power tools. As I don't make many naturals this was super fun. I can see roughing out a slingshot with one knife fireside, or in the evening sitting on my deck but will prob finish with other tools.


Oh man! That is awesome, I love the finger and thumb 'pad' style carved into a natty. This is a piece of art, keep up the work!


----------



## tyrone8511

Hi you'llshootyereyeout

That is pretty cool I have already seen a few things which I thought weren't posible with just a knife but that takes the cake for me so far, awesome SS.

Tyrone


----------



## The Gopher

OK everyone, just one week left to go on this contest. time to get after it.

Here is my entry, i keep cleaning it up a bit but it is good enough. It is a silver maple fork. The knife is a flex-cut "hip knife".

I've done "ball in the cage" or in this case "egg in a cage" before but never in a slingshot, this was fun!


----------



## Barky Bow

Dan that is just showing off hahahaha. You brother have got skills. Very nicely done my hats off to you.

Clint.


----------



## jeffdatist

I'm in, I'll use my edc a trusty riggers knife, @you'llshootyereyeout I have a serious case of knife envy now, where might I get one like that?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

jeffdatist said:


> I'm in, I'll use my edc a trusty riggers knife, @you'llshootyereyeout I have a serious case of knife envy now, where might I get one like that?


I believe it's a Murphy knife. I got it as part of a beginners carving kit. I like it quite a bit for general carving. You can get one here. 
http://www.woodcarvers.com/murphy-knife/


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

There really is some very talented people out. Well done to everyone so far


----------



## Charles

Well, here is a return to my childhood. As a lad, I always made slingshots just using my pocket knife ... never any files, sandpaper, and never put any finish on them. So this is my entry ... a plain Jane rock chucker.

This is the original fork, which I cut about a year ago ... It was from a branch left on the boulevard for the annual city branch pickup ... I have no idea what the wood is.









And here it is after I sawed the handle and forks to length and did minimal carving. We always notched the fork tips because we attached the bands with string. The knife is a now common type that used interchangeable box cutter blades.









And here it is all banded up with some classic ammo. We always just laid the bands across the fork tips and tied them in place by wrapping all the way around the bands. With just a pocket knife, the fork tips were usually a bit rough, and we did not want the bands to be stretching across the fork tips, causing abrasion. The bands are Alliance Sterling 105s, which look like the sort of big office bands I really liked as a boy.









And to get a better judgment as to size, here it is in my hand. Certainly easy to carry in the pocket.









Thanks for the contest, Gopher. It was fun reliving a bit of my boyhood.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## The Gopher

OK, its all done. It might take me a day to compile everything for the vote, thanks everyone!


----------



## Barky Bow

Dan thank you. That was brilliant fun and I am sure most will agree that it brought back a lot of memorys of when we first started to make shooters. 
Thanks again bud. 
Clint


----------



## The Gopher

you bet Clint! Thank you for participating! It is fun to get away from aluminum dust, G10 and epoxy and just sit down with a fork and knife!


----------



## tyrone8511

Thanks Gopher, really cool comp and some really nice Slingshots from all the entrants, there is certain memories which never fail to bring a smile to my face.


----------

